# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Ηλίας Πέτσας

## Polyneikos

Ο *Ηλίας Πέτσας* είναι αθλητής από τα παλιά που διαγωνίστηκε σε κορυφαίους διαγωνισμούς και δόξασε την Ελλάδα.
Σε ελληνικούς αγώνες δεν είχε πολλές συμμετοχές όσο σε διεθνείς. 
Είχε νικήσει το Mr Hellas το 1970 αλλα κατόπιν μετακομισε μόνιμα στην Νότια Αφρικη.
Είχε συμμετασχει σε πολλα Mr Universe της NABBA με αποκορύφωμα τον Γενικό Τίτλο στους Ερασιτέχνες  το 1972!
Είχε διαγωνιστεί με θρύλους του αθλήματος, όπως ο Frank Zane, Βoyer Coe,Bruce Dickerson,Albert Beckles,Bill Pearl.
Είχε κανει πολλες φωτογραφήσεις καθως και εξωφυλλα σε πολλά διεθνή περιοδικα της εποχης.

*Oι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του*


1969 Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 5th
1970 Mr Hellas
1971 Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 2nd
*1972 Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 1st,Mr Universe - NABBA, Overall Winner*
1973 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 3rd
1974 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th
1975 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th
1976 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th

----------


## Muscleboss

το όνομα το είχα ακούσει αλλά δεν τον είχα υπόψην μου σα σώμα να πώ την αλήθεια, ούτε τις τόσες διακρισείς!  :03. Bowdown:  

polyneikos έγραψες....  :03. Clapping:   :08. Toast:  

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το ονομα του ηλία πέτσα φαίνετε και στο επίσημο σαιτ www.nabba-international.com στο τόπικ HALL OF FAME η κατευθείαν στο http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de...na_int1_1.html  όπως και πολλά άλλα ονόματα που αργότερα έφτασαν μέχρι ολύμπια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Hλίας Πέτσας -Βoyer Coe*

----------


## manos_

Ρε παιδια αυτοι τις παλιας σχολης πολυ αρμονικα σωματα.Τωρα οι σαμπρελωτοι(ειναι κοιλιες αυτες ? ελεος λες και τους εχεις βαλει τρομπα ειναι) δεν καταλαβαινω τι το αρμονικο εχουν απλα τους παρατηρεις σαν freaks of nature και λες κοιτα τι τεραστιος ειναι αυτος κτλ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία του Ηλία Πέτσα που εντόπισα :

----------


## goldenera

Τρομερή φωτό του Πέτσα, ενός αθλητή που δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται συχνά και δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί όσο θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη οι ξενοι και κυριως οι Αγγλοι -μιας και το Mr Universe γινόταν και γίνεται στην Αγγλία - σίγουρα θα τον θυμούνται, μιας και είχε συνεχείς παρουσίες στο MR Universe,με πολυ καλα πλασαρίσματα.
Στην Ελλαδα προφανως δεν βοήθησε το γεγονος ότι δεν εχει αγωνιστεί σε MR ΕΛΛΑΣ και γενικά από τότε ήταν μόνιμος κατοικος Αφρικής.
Σπουδαίος αθλητής !! :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

παντως διπλα στον zane στεκεται επαξια φοβερος αθλητης

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Απο τους πολυ αδικημενους αθλητες.Αδικημενος και φιμωμενος απο τους ξενους, αλλα και παντελως αγνωστος στην Ελλαδα.Του αξιζε πολυ μεγαλυτερη προβολη  στα ξενα περιοδικα.Το NABBA universe του Λονδινου ειναι πολυ μεγαλη δικριση,και εκει συναγωνιστηκε με πασιγνωστα ονοματα,που ακομα τα θαυμαζουμε,ενω ο Πετσας παραμενει σχεδον αγνωστος.

----------


## NASSER

Δυστυχώς τα μέσα προβολής τότε ήταν ελάχιστα ειδικά για το άθλημα μας. Σήμερα υπάρχει μεγάλη προβολή αλλά αρκετά λιγότεροι αθλητές και η διαδικτυακή ενημέρωση είτε τους ευνοεί είτε τους χαντακώνει περισσότερο. Να λέμε και το σωστό  :01. Wink: 
Επομένως χρέος δικό μας πλέον είναι να φέρνουμε στην επιφάνεια παλιούς και νέους αθλητές και να αναγνωρίζεται η αξία τους από το χώρο του αθλήματος.

----------


## Polyneikos

> παντως διπλα στον zane στεκεται επαξια φοβερος αθλητης


Στις πρώτες 2 φωτο με Boyer Coe και Frank Zane





Eδω συγκεκριμένα είναι από το NABBA Mr Universe 1972, o Πετσας πήρε το Γενικο στο Amateur και στην φωτο ειναι ο Coe Που βγηκε 2ος στους Eπαγγελματίες και ο Frank Zane που κέρδισε.

----------


## goldenera

> Στην Ελλαδα προφανως δεν βοήθησε το γεγονος ότι δεν εχει αγωνιστεί σε MR ΕΛΛΑΣ και γενικά από τότε ήταν μόνιμος κατοικος Αφρικής.



Polyneikos, έχω βρει σε κάποια forum αναφορές οι οποίες δηλώνουν τον Ηλία Πέτσα ως Mr.Greece 1970. Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να το επιβεβαιώσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο (από κάποιο παλιό περιοδικό ή παλιό αθλητή?)

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπ΄οτι γνωρίζω,το 1970 δεν πρεπει να έγινε Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ,επίσημο..Τότε εκπρόσωπος ήταν ο Ζαπατίνας.
Παρόλα αυτά ,εγιναν καποιοι αγώνες,απο τα γυμναστηρια Λουϊζου (δεν ξερω τι ακριβώς ήταν και με τι ιδιότητα  ),πιθανόν και από τον Τακη Μεγαρίτη,που ασχολούταν με πολεμικές τεχνες εκεινη την περίοδο, αλλα δεν γνωρίζω παρόλα αυτα αν αγωνίστηκε ποτέ εκει ο Πετσας, δεν το νομίζω..
Νομιζω οτι ο πλεον κατάλληλος να μας το πεί , ειναι ο Διακογιάννης..

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Εχω ακουσει και εγω για συμμετοχη του Πετσα σε Ελληνικους αγωνες.Σε επισημο αγωνα ,σιγουρα δεν εχει παρει Πανελληνιο τιτλο , σε καμμια ομοσπονδια.
Δεν μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα, οτι δεν ελαβε μερος ποτε.Ομως,παρ'ολο που το θεμα αυτο, εχει απασχολησει και εμενα ,και πολλους αλλους- εδω και χρονια -ποτε δεν εχω βρει ουτε μια συγκεκριμενη πληροφορια  η  στοιχειο,που να δειχνει εστω συμμετοχη ,διοτι για Πανελληνια νικη "επισημου" αγωνα σιγουρα δεν θα βρουμε ποτε-οπως ηδη σας ειπα και πριν.Παντως ,κατι τρεχει με τον γιγαντα και αδικημενο Ηλια Πετσα,διοτι οταν ζητησα πληροφοριες καποτε για αυτον,απο ενα πανισχυρο παραγοντα του σπορ μας,μου μιλησε για αυτον, σταζοντας χολη.Συμπερασμα:Σιγουρα ο Πετσας υπηρξε σπουδαιος αθλητης και συγχρονως δεν θα εσκυψε το κεφαλι......Βεβαια δεν κερδισε το Ελλας.Δεν πειραζει θα το ξεπερασει.....Οπως και ο Κωστογλακης, που και αυτος ποτε δεν πηρε Πανελληνιο τιτλο,αλλα πηρε το Μεσογειακο της IFBB,σε μια εποχη που οποιος ειχε 40 ποντους χερι, κατεβαινε με αξιωσεις στο Μιστερ Ελλας.

----------


## vaggan

μπορει να επικοινωνησει καποιος με τον ηλια?να μαθουμε δυο τρια πραγματα απο πρωτο χερι?

----------


## goldenera

O δικός μας Ηλίας Πέτσας ανάμεσα σε δύο κορυφαίους αθλητές τον Boyer Coe και Frank Zane :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Μια ακόμα :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

goldenera δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για αυτές τις δυο τελευταίες φώτο. Ξεχωριστός Έλληνας αθλητής και μάλλον ο πρώτος Έλληνας σε διεθνή διοργανώσεις υψηλού επιπέδου. Δυστυχώς η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης δεν τον έκαναν γνωστό στους φίλους του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> O δικός μας Ηλίας Πέτσας ανάμεσα σε δύο κορυφαίους αθλητές τον Boyer Coe και Frank Zane





> Μια ακόμα


Aυτες οι 2 φωτογραφίες δείχνουν πόσο σπουδαίος αθλητής υπήρξε...Διαγωνίστηκε και σε πρωταγωνιστικό επίπεδο,με όλες τις μορφές του bbing
Φυσικα, το ότι είχε συνεχόμενες παρουσίες στα Universe και με πολύ καλά πλασαρίσματα,δεν ειναι τυχαίο.
Δεν τις εχω ξαναδεί τις συγκεκριμένες  :03. Clap:

----------


## mens sana

Συγγνωμη που διακοπτω τη σειρα παρουσιασης, αλλα πιστευω πως αξιζει να μπει εδω, μιας και δεν υπαρχει πολυ υλικο απο αυτον τον αθλητη. Απο 0.43-1.05 μπορουμε να θαυμασουμε τον Ηλια Πετσα επι σκηνης...διπλα στον Lou Ferrigno!




Υ.Γ. Σε ενα ξενο site αναφερεται ως Mr Greece 1969...? Ισχυει?

----------


## NASSER

mens sana πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tρομερά σπανιο βιντεο. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 

Όσο για το Mr Ελλάς 1969 δεν επιβεβαιώνεται ουτε από αρχεία ούτε από αξιοπιστες πηγές,το 1969 MR Ελλάς ανακυρήχθηκε ο Λημναίος και ο Πετσας δεν ήταν καν στους συμμετέχοντες..

----------


## mens sana

> mens sana πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!


 :08. Toast: 






> Tρομερά σπανιο βιντεο.
> 
> Όσο για το Mr Ελλάς 1969 δεν επιβεβαιώνεται ουτε από αρχεία ούτε από αξιοπιστες πηγές,το 1969 MR Ελλάς ανακυρήχθηκε ο Λημναίος και ο Πετσας δεν ήταν καν στους συμμετέχοντες..



Ισως καποιος παλιος να ξερει κατι παραπανω για αυτον τον αθλητη. Ο κυριος Διακογιαννης νομιζω ειχε αναφερει οτι ο Πετσας δεν ειχε και την καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση στην Ελλαδα...παντως εδω http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/eliaspetsas.html τον αναφερουν ως Mr Hellas, αν και δεν εχει καμια ιδιαιτερη σημασια, απο τη στιγμη που ηταν Mr Universe νικωντας μεγαλους αθλητες οπως τον Lou Ferrigno.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαζω και στο αφιέρωμα του Πέτσα αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, για λόγους αρχείου





> Βασει της αναφοράς του Ηλία και της φωτογραφίας που έβαλε με τον Ηλία Πέτσα, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες πολύ σπάνιες που μου παραχώρησε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, από το MR ΕΛΛΑΣ του 1970.
> Εκει θα δείτε στο υψηλοτερο σκαλοπάτι του βάθρου τον *Ηλία Πέτσα*, ίσως στον μοναδικό αγώνα που συμμετείχε στην Ελλάδα,το 1970, πριν ξεκινήσει ο  να συμμετεχει στα Mr Universe της ΝΑΒΒΑ.
> Το Mr EΛΛΑΣ διοργανώθηκε από τον τότε δάσκαλο πολεμικών τεχνών, *Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη*
> Αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε, ειναι ο *Γιώργος Καριωτάκης*, όπου στα πρώτα του χρονια ασχολήθηκε με το Bodybuilding,ώσπου μετακομισε μόνιμα στην Ασία και εκεί διακρίθηκε στις πολεμικές τέχνες ως πρωταθλητής αλλά και δάσκαλος.

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ ωραιο υλικο  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αρκεί να πω,είχε βγει *Mr Universe στην ΝΑΒΒΑ ΤΟ 1972*, με εξωφυλλα σε αμερικανικα περιοδικα κτλ. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μερικές διακρίσεις του:
> 
> 1969 Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 5th
> 1971 Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 2nd
> ...


Ηλίας Πέτσας, ο πρώτος Έλληνας που έφτασε να κερδίσει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο γνωστo Mr Universe της NABBA ( στην πορεία πολλές ενώσεις χρησιμοποίησαν αυτον τον τίτλο που δικαιωματικά ανήκει στην NABBA), προχώρησε κατόπιν στο Επαγγελματικο κομμάτι της NABBA, διαγωνιζόμενος με αθλητές -ιερά τέρατα, Boyer Coe, Frank Zane, Dickerson, Albert Beckles, Ken Waller, Bill Pearl κτλ)









Δυστυχώς, τον τίμησαν μόνο τα ξένα περιοδικά και καθόλου ο ελληνικός τύπος. Για πολλούς παραμένει ακόμα άγνωστος. 
Για τον κόσμο όμως του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding, θεωρείται ο πιο επιτυχημένος αθλητής της εποχής του.

----------


## vaggan

αν και οι ποζες δεν ειναι ιδιες θα τολμπυσα να πω οτι κοντραρει στα ισα τον ζεην εγω θα τον ελεγα και καλυτερο στην συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σήμερα στα extrim stores καβάλας θα βρεθούμε με τον Σπύρο μαραγκάκη και εχω μιλήσει να έρθουν  2 παλιοί αθλητες ο Μήτσος Μακρίδης και τον μπαρμπα Παράσχο Αργυράκη και θα ρωτήσω αν θυμούνται πότε και αν αγωνίστηκε στην Ελλάδα και έχει τον τίτλο μρ Ελλάς

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σήμερα μίλησα με τον Μπαρμπα Παράσχο και τον ρώτησα για την φωτο που είναι μαζί με τον Ηλία Πέτσα και είπε ότι πρέπει να είναι το 70 και είχε κερδίσει ο καθένας την κατηγορία του και μετα παίξαν στο γενικό 

ήταν πολυ ογκώδης για τα τότε δεδομένα της Ελλάδας και αν και αγράμμωτος κέρδισε επάξια και μάλιστα όλοι ξέραν ότι είχε στόχο για καριέρα στο εξωτερικό

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστούμε Ηλία, κάθε πληροφορία ή ιστορία από τα παλιά είναι ενδιαφέρουσα και πολύτιμη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παιδια τυχαια βρηκα αυτο το βιντεο κ πρεπει να ειναι ο Ηλιας Πετσας σχετικα προσφατα .
Ο μοναδικος Ελληνας εκεινη την εποχη που στεκοταν ισαξια αναμεσα στους κορυφαιους του κοσμου.
Ενω θα επρεπε να ειναι ο πιο διασημος στην Ελλαδα ,λιγα ξερουμε γιαυτον.  Παντως στο μικρο αυτο βιντεακι διακρινουμε ενα μελανχολικο βλεμα ,ισως την νοσταλγια για την πατριδα του την Ελλαδα. Μακαρι να ειναι παντα καλα ο ανθρωπος κ να ερχοταν εδω  καποια στιγμη ,θα ειχε πολλα να πει.
*Τωρα εαν κανω λαθος κ ειναι αλλος  ανθρωπος τι να πω; Παντως κοιταζονυας τον καλα μοιαζει. Εχει κ κατι απο τις πλαταρες του! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτό το  Αχ στο τέλος τα λέει όλα , αυτός πρέπει να είναι και δείχνει τρελαμένος ακούει το τραγούδι και δεν τον χωράει ο τόπος  :03. Thumb up: 

αυτοι οι άνθρωποι είναι πιο Έλληνες απο εμάς που ζούμε εδω , εμείς υιοθετούμε ξένα πρότυπα και αυτοί κρατάνε ακόμη και τις παραδόσεις , πολύ λίγοι εδω θα άκουγαν ακόμη τετοια τραγούδια και θα συγκινούταν 
μια χαρα είναι ακόμα λεβέντης παλίκαρος και φαίνετε η υποδομή που έχει το σώμα του

----------


## goldenera

Tί ανακάλυψη ήταν αυτή Χρηστάρα!!!!

Όντος είναι αυτός διότι έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω τις δημοσιεύσεις του και βρήκα το παρακάτω βίντεο από αγώνα το 1972:





Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε με κάποιο τρόπο να έρθουμε σε επαφή μαζί του και να μάθουμε περισσότερα για τη ζωή του και τις εμπειρίες του τις εποχές που διέπρεπε στο σιδερένιο άθλημα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σίγουρα η ζωή του καθενός είναι κάτι προσωπικό αλλα η νοοτροπία εκείνης της εποχής ήταν κοινό χαρακτηριστικό όλων και αυτο το λέω επειδη εκείνη την εποχή γαλουχήθηκα μεσα πρός τέλος δεκαετίας 70 έως δεκαετία 80  με αυτα τα σωματικά πρότυπα και προπονήσεις έντονες με όποια λάθη και υπερβολές γινόταν τα οποία μεταγενέστερα διαπιστώθηκαν , όρεξη και τρέλα άφθονη και στόχος όχι απλα να μπούν μυικά κιλά αλλα πως θα κατανεμηθούν σωστα εκεί που πρέπει με στοχευμένες προπονήσεις ώστε να βελτιωθούν ατέλειες και αδύνατα σημεία 

που η διαφορά με το σήμερα είναι ότι τα αδύνατα σημεία καλύπτονται απλα με την υπερβολική μάζα 
ακόμη και αγώνες παλιούς να δεί κάποιος , όπως το βίντεο , θα διαπιστώσει ότι ακόμη και οι ρουτίνες ποζαρίσματος ήταν πιο καλλιτεχνικές και κλασικό ποζάρισμα 
αργότερα βρέθηκε το "κόλπο "  να μπαίνουν οι μύς πιο εύκολα και ο κόπος ας το πούμε ήταν πιο πολύ για την υπερβολή 
αλλα γυρνώντας 40 χρόνια πίσω δεν τα λές και άσχημα τα σώματα τους ούτε λίγοι θεωρούνταν , απλα σε σχέση με το σήμερα είναι λίγοι σε όγκο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντως Ηλια λες να ηταν τυχαιο που σε ενα-δυο μονο χρονια απο το 1970 που εμφανιστηκε στην Ελλαδα ,φευγοντας στο εξωτερικο ,εφτασε στο σημειο να μοιαζει ''σαν ξενος'' κ μαλιστα απο τους κορυφαιους;
Την δεκαετια του 70 που το Ελληνικο ΒΒing ηταν στα σπαργανα ακομα συγκρητικα με τους ξενους ,πιστευεις οτι εαν εμενε εδω θα ηταν στο ιδιο  επιπεδο με τους τοτε πρωταθλητες Τομπρα ,Πιττα ,Μακριδη ,Βεισακη ,Κουκο ,Ζαφειροπουλο κλπ;
Αυτος το 1970 επαιξε εδω με τον Παρασκευα κ με αλλους οχι γνωστους με συνεχεια αθλητες κ με το που πηγε στην Νοτια Αφρικη σε 1-2 χρονια επαιζε με Bil Pearl ,Frank Zane ,Khris Dickerson ,Boyer Coe!
Θυμαμαι οταν ξεφυλλιζα τα περιοδικα της εποχης ,ελεγα <<Γιατι δεν εχουμε κ εμεις εναν Ελληνα που να μοιαζει με τους ξενους ρε γμτ!;>> :01. Razz:       Οταν πρωτοειδα ομως τον Ηλια Πετσα σε αυτη εδω  ,τοτε ειπα <<Α..ωραια εχουμε!!>> :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάρα πολυ σωστη η παρατήρησή σου Χρήστο και αυτο έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι στην Ελλάδα είμασταν ακόμη πίσω σε γνώσεις πάνω στο άθλημα , ακόμη και στην χημική υποστήριξη που παρ όλο που ήταν ακόμη υποτυπώδης σε σχέση με σήμερα ήταν πολύ πιο μπροστα απο τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα 

Ταλέντα είχαμε και πολλα αλλα γνώσεις δεν υπήρχαν , αν αναφέρω με τι συνθήκες κατεβαίναμε σε αγώνες τι τρώγαμε στο φόρτωμα προαγωνιστικά και απο συμπληρώματα τι παίρναμε θα γελάει κι ο κάθε πικραμένος , ειδικα εμείς που ζούσαμε απομονωμένοι απο τα μεγάλα αστικα κέντρα που εκεί θα έβλεπαν και κανέναν ξένο να πεί καμια κουβέντα πάνω στο αντικείμενο


σε μας και αυτοί που ξέραν κανένα "κόλπο" δεν μιλούσαν επειδή υπήρχαν ταμπού και κανένας δεν μιλούσε για φάρμακα , αφού να φανταστει κάποιος πολλοι κατεβαίναμε ήδη σε αγώνες και δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι υπήρχαν , ενω τώρα και ο κάθε άσχετος τα ξέρει και ας μην έχει ασχοληθεί ποτε 

επίσης δεν υπήρχε το ιντερνετ όπου οι γνώσεις μεταδίδονται εύκολα και καλοί αθλητες εκείνης της εποχής διέπρεψαν όταν έφυγαν απο τα Ελληνικά σύνορα , όπως και ο Σάμυ Ιωαννίδης που το 85 κέρδισε το γιούνιβερς της ΝΑΒΒΑ

Υπερβολές στις προπονήσεις που στερούσαν σε ανάπτυξη λόγω άγνοιας
Και επίσης ένα πολυ σημαντικό στοιχείο που ευθύνετε για την εξέλιξη ενός αθλητη που είναι ο ανταγωνισμός !!
όπως είπε και ο Χρήστος δεν είναι το ίδιο να γυμνάζεσαι βλέποντας τον φίλο σου που βρίσκετε στο ίδιο επίπεδο με εσένα η να βλέπεις τον Ρετζ Πάρκ η τούς άλλους μεγάλους της εποχής !!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 19- Αύγουστος 2016, υπάρχει το παρακάτω αφιέρωμα του Ηλία Πέτσα.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στο Αθλητή που μας θυμίζει την πορεία Ελλήνων πρωταθλητών που κατέκτησαν κορυφαίους τίτλους σε πρωτοκλασσάτους αγώνες όπως ο σπουδαίος Ηλίας Πέτσας στο  Mr.Universe της Nabba :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Τελικά ο κόσμος είναι πολύ μικρός!

Ο θρύλος του bodybuilding Ηλίας Πέτσας εδώ και χρόνια περνάει από το X-TREME STORES που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και προσωπικά δεν το ήξερα!
Το έμαθα τυχαία χθες όταν τα παιδιά δημοσιοποίησαν στο Facebook την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Απ' ότι έμαθα ανεβαίνει Θεσσαλονίκη 1-2 φορές τον χρόνο από τη Ν.Αφρική και μένει κάποιες εβδομάδες. 'Έχει συγγενείς εκεί.
Θα μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες και θα ενημερώσω τον Κώστα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτό και αν δεν είναι έκπληξη! Δεν γνώριζα ότι ερχόταν στην Ελλάδα.Να είναι καλά, μεγάλο κεφάλαιο στην ιστορία του Ελληνικου Βodybuilding! :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ενθουσιάστηκα και χάρηκα που είδα αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τώρα και μάλιστα σε φωτο απο τα εξτρίμ Θεσσαλονίκης , τον είχαμε ίνδαλμα σαν Έλληνα βλέποντας τον τότε σε ξένα περιοδικά , όπως και τον άλλο Έλληνοαυστραλό τον Σάμυ Ιωαννίδη 
Και καλα κάνατε και ανεβάσατε αυτη τη φωτο και είμαι περίεργος να μάθω πως έγινε η γνωριμία , γιατι τα παιδια είναι νέα και σίγουρα δεν θα τον ήξεραν η θα τον γνώριζαν αν τον έβλεπαν μπροστα τους μετα απο τόσα χρόνια

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που πέτυχα του Ηλία Πέτσα.








Ο γιος του , Κώστας, διατηρεί το γυμναστήριο Spartans Gym στο Rastenburg , στην Νότια Αφρική!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> !


Ηλιας Πετσας   Βill Grant  Paul Grant

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια ανέκδοτη φωτογραφία του Ηλία Πέτσα!

----------


## Dim0s

Βγήκε mr Hellas το 1970 στη διοργανώση του Μεγαρίτη
προφανώς άνευ αιγίδας επίσημης ομοσπονδίας
Επειδή το 1969 βγήκε 5ος στη μεσαία κατηγορία του NABBA mrUniversal
του "χρέωσαν" τη νίκη του mr Hellas 1969 (στον οποίο είχε κερδίσει ο Λημναίος)

Θαυμάσιος διεθνής (πρωτ)αθλητής ... μη γνωστός στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

:01. Sad:  :01. Sad:   Κριμα. Ενας Μεγαλος Αθλητης ,που λιγοι γνωριζουν πια.  Ο Θεος να τον αναπαυσει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Είχα πάρει μια πληροφόρηση απο συγγενή του, απλά περίμενα μια επιβεβαίωση..
Δυστυχώς ισχύει...
Πιο φτωχό το Ελληνικό bodybuilding, από έναν άνθρωπο που έλαβε περισσότερη αναγνώριση στο εξωτερικό παρά στην Ελλάδα μιας και εδραιώθηκε σε διεθνείς διαγωνισμούς.
R.I.P. +

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Κρίμα καλό παράδεισο και δεν πρέπει να ήταν πολύ μεγάλος γυρω στα 75 νομιζω και ήταν κορυφαίος αθλητής αφού συναγωνιζόταν τα μεγάλα ονόματα της εποχης του

----------


## Muscleboss

Σημαντικός Έλληνας αθλητής μιας άλλης εποχής... καλό ταξίδι

----------


## Polyneikos

ΝΑΒΒΑ Universe 1971 - Χαμηλή κατηγορία: Hλίας Πέτσας (2ος) -  Chris Dickerson (1ος) - Chuck Collras (4ος)

----------

